# Tres Tria vs. Humanity Co-Sleeper



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

Anyone used these? Pros, cons? Likes, dislikes?


----------



## BeachMinded (Jan 22, 2009)

We just bought a Tres Tria and we like it very well. It's definitely only for keeping our 8 month old DS from rolling out of bed in his sleep though as he has no problem at all climbing on top of it and trying to leap off of the bed when he's awake. I wish I would have bought it before he came along though as it would have been ideal when he was an infant. I find it really comfy for other things as well. I love to have my back against it when I sleep with DS between DH and I, as I usually feel like I'm going to fall out of our king sized bed when DS does his migrating snuggle routine. It's great for reading as well and I can totally see where it is going to be a great pregnancy pillow in the future.


----------



## peainthepod (Jul 16, 2008)

We have the Humanity Family Bed and I love it. It makes great back support while nursing in bed, and DB is only six months old and hasn't figured out how to really even move yet, let alone climb and jump off of it.

I think as he gets older it will really only be suitable for cosleeping--I would never leave him unattended (like for a nap) on our bed. He's already so squirmy and roly-poly as it is.

The cover is washable and very soft and absorbent. I do think that it's a bit overpriced for what it is and if you're at all handy with a sewing machine (I am not), you could totally make your own for a fraction of the cost.


----------



## apple_juice (Apr 17, 2008)

nax

love my humanity. i love the cover and the natural stuffed pillow. the cover is also organic cotton, hence the price tag. The cover protected my bed from milky spills. G is 17 motnhs and has never fallen out of bed when he wakes up he doesn't even try to climb it.

As for cons, i wish the cover was a bit less spendy as i would love an extra for when it needs a wash, i wish it were a tad longer and i wish it had been available in stores instead of having to pay a silly ups brokerage fee.

very glad i bought it instead of the arms reach.


----------



## Thalia (Apr 9, 2003)

I love our Tres Tria. It's quite portable for trips to the in-laws, and is very comfy. I will be using it long after we are no longer co-sleeping.


----------



## Spirit_of_Fire (Oct 14, 2005)

I'd love to have one of these, but I can't afford it. I can use a sewing machine though. Anyone have any idea how to sew your own?

K


----------

